
PurpleProse issue 1 is out – Free to read fiction magazine - redxblood
https://purpleprose.ink
======
b5
The name is probably ironic, but I immediately found it offputting: "In
literary criticism, purple prose is prose text that is so extravagant, ornate,
or flowery as to break the flow and draw excessive attention to itself."[1]

I'm still going to read the full first issue.

[1]:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Purple_prose](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Purple_prose)

~~~
redxblood
Ha, I said the same thing when discussing the name, but the rest of the team
simply liked it. I don't regret it though, we get to prove we publish the
exact opposite. Thank you!

